# bearded dragon underweight ?



## TomsBeardi (Jan 5, 2012)

hi people,

i think my bearded dragon is underweight  i bought him about a month ago and am trying to plump him up. he's a fully grown male adult. and only weighs 14oz nearly 1 pound he looks very skinny and underweight. he is fed 5-6 adult locusts ever 2-3 days depending. he is very fussy and won't eat much veg and hardly no worms at all. whats the average weight and how do people recommend to fatten him up. needs something very fatty that i can feed him. plump him up. i have another pair of dragons and they weigh 12-13oz and there about half the size, so what do people think??


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Can you convert that to grams plz for ease. Normally smaller lizards weights are done in grams. I wouldn't have a clue how heavy 14oz is lol

You got any pics? Check his hydrations also, a good culprit for weight is hydration issues. 

I'd let him eat as he likes and not restrict his live at all, throw him a box of hoppers in and once he eats them give him more. Waxworms, silkworms, roaches, pheonix worms, morio worms etc. also.

Get some pics etc up and if needed I'm sure Woodrott will help you out on a diet sheet for him.


----------



## TomsBeardi (Jan 5, 2012)

nicnet said:


> Can you convert that to grams plz for ease. Normally smaller lizards weights are done in grams. I wouldn't have a clue how heavy 14oz is lol
> 
> You got any pics? Check his hydrations also, a good culprit for weight is hydration issues.
> 
> ...


i think its about 400 grams  just did a google search for it  

yeah i put it down to hydration as well so I've started a daily bathing to get it up. he had a nice long drink in there today  so hopefully that makes it pick up a bit  yeah i also started that today. he had 5 yesterday and put 3 in today and he's left 2 so must be full. yeah he's not a big fan of worms its a job trying to get him to eat any. 

ill try get a pic up. photo buckets being slow atm


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Go to where you make your sig, up a bit from there is 'album' upload pics into album and copy the bb code into post. job sorted ;p easier than chewing around with photobucket.


----------



## TomsBeardi (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## TomsBeardi (Jan 5, 2012)

nicnet said:


> Go to where you make your sig, up a bit from there is 'album' upload pics into album and copy the bb code into post. job sorted ;p easier than chewing around with photobucket.


got one up


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

your dragon is,,,,

under weight
dehydrated
stressed

theres some thing not wright


----------



## TomsBeardi (Jan 5, 2012)

woodrott said:


> your dragon is,,,,
> 
> under weight
> dehydrated
> ...


yeah i though he was underweight and dehydrated but the stress what shows you that??

its not nice seeing him like this at all. i bought him a lot worse than this but he is slowly slowly making progress. 

I've started offering live food every day all day and he's got fresh rocket and red pepers every day and there supplemented. as well as his live food. I've started a daily bathing scheme so hopefully that pics up a bit. i also bought him with that much darker patch on his back and am confused to what it can be ?? any help will be more than welcome


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

Would get a pals test done and color of belly ie he is showing stress markings, he doesnt look right though.


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

whats your temperature? having low temps can lower apatite. adult locust are quite big, try some smaller food, perhaps roaches, crickets or smaller locusts but they can get quite expensive. as nicnet said, dont restrict them just keep feeding as much as he will eat. keep offering greens n fruit n veg. butternut squash, pea shoots and watercress being top favourites of my lot. bathing every day or as often as practical is good. have the water 35'C when bathing and have it shallow so his feet touch the bottom. putting a large rock in so he can climb out is worth doing so you can have the water a little deeper. (i mean out of the water not out of the bath)


----------



## Snapdragon (Jan 16, 2012)

Could the mark on his back be a scar, perhaps from a burn?


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry i meant 35'c maximum between 30 and 35'c is fine


----------

